# Purposes of Names



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

List the reason why you think a animal/villager was named that way.

Rodeo - Bull. Bulls are used in Rodeos.
Wart Jr. - A frog like Wart, one of Marios boss bad guys.
Tipper - A cow. Reference to cow tipping.
Benedict - A chicken. Benedicts are backstabbers, chickens who switch sides at last notice.
Blathers - A owl who keeps on talking about the fossil/fish/insect.
Bunnie - A bunny... thats it.
Camofrog - A camoflagued frog... thats it. Amphibians and lizards can blend into their background.
Elvis - A lion. King of the Jungle. Elvis was the King of Rock and Roll.

I'll let some of you figure out the rest.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2007)

Lyle - Sounds like "liar"
Kapp'n - Sounds like "nappin'"


----------



## flabbergasted (Apr 13, 2007)

Tortimer- sounds like "turtle" almost
Jay- hes a blue jay
Kid cat- hes a cat (duh)
Goldie- shes a golden retrever

thats all i can remember now.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 13, 2007)

"Blathers"...he.....he....he's an owl.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2007)

Redd - Spelled backwards is Dder, which sounds like the name of a mocho guy who can rip your arms off.  Just as Redd can rip customers off.  Obvious connection.  :yes:


----------



## Nate (Apr 13, 2007)

Walker - He's a dog. Dog's like to be walked.      
Blanca - Sounds like blank. In the original AC, when you do her face, it's blank.
Copper - Has cop in it. In the original AC, he worked at the Police Station.
Alli - Short version of Alligator.
Amelia - Named after Amelia Earhart, because this character is an eagle, and eagles fly...
Bones - Dogs like bones.
Boone - Short version of Baboon.
Curly - Pigs have curly tails.
Egbert - He's a chicken. Chickens lay eggs. "Eg" is a part of their name.
Harriet - Sounds like hair, and she does hairstyles.
Jay - A jay is a type of bird, and this vilager is a bird.
Lily - Frog's live in lakes, and sometimes are on lilypads.
Octavian - Sounds similar to Octopus.
Puddles - Frogs are associated with water, and puddles are water.
Ribbot - Half frog, half robot.
Robin - Looks just like a robin.
Rodeo - Bulls take place in rodeos.
Static - He has a lightning bolt on his head.
Stitches - Looks like a teddy bear.
Tangy - Looks likea citrus, which are usually tangy.
Teddy - As in "Teddy Bear."
Wolfgang - Has the word wolf in it.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

flabbergasted said:
			
		

> Tortimer- sounds like "turtle" almost


 I'm thinking more like this.

Hes a tortoise.
Hes a old timer.

Tortimer.

Other than that, keep posting your thoughts.     

Wasn't Jeremiah from that one song about the bullfrog...?


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 14, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Kapp'n - Sounds like "nappin'"


 Kapp'n sounds like Captain, which makes WAY more sense.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Apr 14, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he is named that way because it sounds similar to "Kappa" and "captain."

I remember someone sent a letter in to Nintendo Power about the "Kappa" thing.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 14, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Redd - Spelled backwards is Dder, which sounds like the name of a mocho guy who can rip your arms off.  Just as Redd can rip customers off.  Obvious connection.  :yes:


 Yes, how did i miss that...

Rolf the tiger could be named after Rolf Harris, who probably saw a tiger.. in his life... once or twice... :yes:


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 14, 2007)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> I think he is named that way because it sounds similar to "Kappa" and "captain."
> 
> I remember someone sent a letter in to Nintendo Power about the "Kappa" thing.


 A Kappa is a Japanese myth. It's a monster... And Golduck was also modeled after it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 14, 2007)

The purpose of a name is recongnition
I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 14, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep. Its like a giant sea-turtle beast...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, I found out Kapp'n was a Kappa a while back. Seen that picture too.

Oh yeah

Pelly - A Pelician. Pelly the Pelican. Thats it.
Pete - A pelican. Pete the Pelican. A pelican name.
Pascal is also some kind of measurement... I forgot.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 14, 2007)

Isnt a pascal a kind of shell?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 14, 2007)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Isnt a pascal a kind of shell?


 The pascal (symbol: Pa) is the SI derived unit of pressure or stress (also: Young's modulus and tensile strength). It is equivalent to one newton per square meter. In everyday life, the pascal is perhaps best known from meteorological air-pressure reports, where it occurs in the form of hectopascal (1 hPa = 100 Pa).[1] In other contexts, the kilopascal is more commonly used, for example on bicycle tire labels[2]. One hectopascal corresponds to about 0.1% and one kilopascal to about 1% of atmospheric pressure (near sea level).


----------



## Nigel (Apr 14, 2007)

So why did they name him pascal?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

Wisp is named after Will o' Wisp, a ghostly light over damp places.

Jack is named after the Jack o' Latern.

Jingle is named after the sound of bells reindeer make when Santa delivers presents.

I don't know why they named him Pascal.


----------



## Jonathan33 (Apr 14, 2007)

Kitty - because she is a kitty.
Kiki - Similar to "Kitty".
Spike- because he has spikes over his nose (it's actually horns, but...)
Ursala - She is a bear. In portuguese "bear" means "urso". It's almost like Ursala.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

Celeste - An owl that is an astronomer.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 16, 2007)

Wishy - A shooting star, which is wished upon
Apollo- A bald eagle, most likely named after the Apollo space missions.
Teddy- A bear.  Duh.
Kid Cat- A typical kid sidekick.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2007)

Totakeke comes from Totaka


----------



## NinGamer741 (Apr 19, 2007)

Lobo means wolf.  It's Spanish.


----------

